
France map its local investement and release openDatas via GitHub - cowreth
https://cget-carto.github.io/dotation_investissement/
======
cowreth
French gov has published a map of where (and in what) it invests money on a
local scale (cities, regions). It's a new step in openData _by_ France, where
previous openDatas were almost all previous releases were consisting in table
sheets.

